# Irons in the Fire...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Progressive Forage Grower....

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/blogs/irons-in-the-fire/irons-in-the-fire-our-blessing-and-our-curse


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Brings back a lot of memories sad thing most kids now will never have the imagination to do most of these things too busy pecking on a Iphone.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

+1 cornsucker, +1


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Sad commentary of how our world is changing and not for the better either

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=33690642&nid=1009&title=parents-who-let-children-walk-to-park-alone-face-lsquounsubstantiatedrsquo-child-neglect-ruling&s_cid=queue-18


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Well somebody always pees in the punch bowl might as well be me > This is what would happen today: CHILD SERVICES would be @ your door for letting your kids be naked will riding a equine with out a safety helmet over exposed to SUV rays & bathing in a creek, (Maybe DNR gets involved ) CHILD LABOR BOARD would press charges for under pay, over worked and heavy lifting (bucking bales) the kids would be arrested for GANG RELATED ACTIVITY maybe even the (Dept. of Homeland Sec.gets involved ) (bb guns and rocks ) then PETA would show up for animal abuse charges . Then some City Slicker Attorney would do the 3 yr Dog and Pony (No Pun intended) Show with you on these FALSE charges, you would have to sell your cow heard to pay the fees and somehow he would end up with you ranch. You homeless with a record your kids are now gang members and Jane Fonda is on your old ranch feeding those ponies the hay bales you made your kids put up....AS usual the pony wins and the horse trader gets the last laugh..........I forgot a small detail the horse trader's brother-in-law is a Attorney..


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Last week my son wrote an article in the context of safety that compared what I allowed him and his sister to do to what he allows his daughters to do today. When I read it, I reminisced and compared what I was allowed to do to what I let them do. It's a different world. In 1950 there were about 151 million folks living in the US. The projection for 2015 is about 324 million. By almost every measure we are a heck of a lot better off today than our parents were. We just look backwards through a lens of innocence, typically remembering the good and repressing the bad. If we are fortunate, we really don't realize how hard our parents struggled to provide for us and we don't share with our kids how hard we struggled to make a good life for them. Life is a struggle because there are no real guarantees in a world that is constantly changing, but it's that struggle that makes us grow and improve ourselves, to improve our children's lives. The future is what's interesting. The past is, well, past.

Last night my two-year old grandson grabbed my iPhone and I watched in amazement as he whizzed through the apps, playing with the videos and a couple of the apps I put on it for him. He will never know a world without the technology we've developed and used to make our lives better and more productive. He will not understand my struggles or his parents struggles because he will be going through his own struggles to survive and grow in a world we cannot imagine....And his parents will probably bemoan the things he missed before he was born and bitch that he doesn't appreciate what they've done for him or their obsolete values. The circle of life continues to spin.........


----------

